# Exterior Painting in Rockledge/Viera Before and After video



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a before and after video I did. 
After we pressure washed the exterior of this Brevard County home, we repaired all of the staircase stucco cracks, applied a clear sealer to ensure good adhesion and then applied two coats of Sherwin Williams A100 satin exterior paint to the stucco walls, bands, soffits and fascia. We also repaired the textured pooldeck and did two coats of H&C pooldeck stain.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice job. What camera are you using?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Nice job. What camera are you using?


It's a Canon Powershot S315, I've had since 2006. It's just a regular camera with a video feature. 
It's not big and bulky and takes pretty decent photos too. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good what kind of methods did you do? Spray backroll?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Looks good what kind of methods did you do? Spray backroll?


Thanks Sean. :thumbsup:
Yes, we sprayed and backrolled the sealer and paint on the stucco.
Then we wizzied and brushed the bands and trim. We just sprayed the vinyl soffits.


----------

